# Watch-pocket.



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I made this thread to ask a question about clothing and something which has puzzled me for several years.

On various types of trousers (pants, slacks...whatever!) there seem to be five pockets.

Two large ones at the back.

Two large ones at the front.

One smaller one sewn inside the larger front right pocket.

This configuration is most commonly found on denim jeans, although it can frequently be found elsewhere.

What is this fifth, small pocket inside the right one for? In modern times, people use it to store loose change, or keys or mobile (cellular) phones. Blue jeans dating back way into the late 19th century, I read an article which said that these pockets were originally sewn into trousers to serve as places of storage for pocket-watches. Is this true?

---

In a completely unrelated note, I finally found a T-bar chain for my pocket-watch! Shiny brass, second-hand. Cost me $20 and it works great. I also found a nice gold hunter-cased antique watch at a flea-market yesterday. Was exactly what I wanted except for the price. I'm now going to start saving up more money in the hopes of buying another pocket watch.

These things are addictive... :blink:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This smaller pocket was made for pocket knives or pocket watches!

Andreas


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I always understood the small pocket was for nuggets of gold


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I always thought it was for one of those tools to get stones out of horses hoofs :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like we are all wrong

http://www.retrojunk.com/details_commercial/2506/


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

LOL!!!!

That's excellent! But still, I'm pretty sure it's original purpose was as a watch-pocket...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I dunno, the pockets were def added to jeans by the mid 1800's during the 'frisco gold rush. Were there any pocket watches small enough that would fit? My smiths pocket watch will not fit into any of my 5th pockets. The same goes for pocket knives, were they that small in the 19th century?

My 710 thinks it was for gold nuggets too and seems to remember a tv ad in the 80's that showed it used as such. That ad I linked to says reason number 50, was there a whole campaign run on what you could use it for? I do know it was a popular place for hiding condoms when I was of an age to need such things.

My litlun says they were just put there for fashion! I tried to explain that mid 19th C miners wouldn't really be worried about what theylooked like but she's 9 and thinks I know nothing!  she may be right!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aren't corduroy trousers with crossed pockets for those who had no toys as a child  :lol:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Amazing what half an hour's googling turns up - there are as many contradictory explanations for the fifth pocket as there are web sites ! This one suits my preference - though there's no way my Monijas would fit.

From 'Origin of Levi Jeans', Wayne Mattox.

"_1890: A small forth pocket above the front pocket is added to accommodate coins and pocket watches._"

Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I always understood the small pocket was for nuggets of gold


  ah yes the little nuggets of gold, used to smoke that when I was bad in my teen years and thats what the pocket is used for because I know only ladies hunter pocket pieces can fit in them


----------

